# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Sunn neuro Bj ca 2000

## Xsander

Hallo zusammen.

Gibt es eine grössere Schwinge für o. g. Bike in 27,5 oder 29“ und wo bekomme ich die her? Hab nen 26 x 2.25 aufgezogen und das ist ganz schön knapp.

----------


## prolink88

na klar für BJ. 2000 hat jeder Händler lagernd  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Xsander

Genau deshalb frage ich ja hier im Forum. Vllt hat jmd noch im Keller was rumliegen...zum wegschmeißen ist das Teil zu schade.

----------


## prolink88

dann stell dir mal vor das 27,5" oder 29" erst so 2008 oder 2009 auf denn Markt gekommen ist!!

----------


## Xsander

Okay....und wieder was gelernt....

----------


## Xsander

Dass eine Schwinge von einem späteren Modell da drauf passt ist dann wohl eher nicht der Fall oder?

----------


## prolink88

du solltest dich mal etwas informieren auf dem Radl Sektor
Rahmen werden selten mehr als 3-5 Jahre gebaut
dein vorhaben ist sinnlos
besorg dir gleich ein komplettes aus neueren Baujahres wo alles passt da sich die Standarts geändert haben und diese auch viel leichter geworden sind

----------


## Xsander

Danke für die Infos.

----------

